# Northwest Territorial Mint



## hungry (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone had dealings with this mint? I am looking to buy some silver while prices are low and they seem to have the best price I've found so far. No shipping charges in the US, no hidden fees, and no extra charges. Minimum order 50 ounces. As of now they want 13.30$ an ounce. Anyone have an opinion? 
Thanks,
ED


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 5, 2008)

http://goldismoney.info/forums/showthread.php?t=298285


----------



## Oz (Sep 5, 2008)

Make sure it is in stock and ready for delivery, 1-2 weeks max or a refund. There are many that will take your money but are backordered as to supply, some until next year.


----------



## hungry (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks all.
I heeded your advise as the shipping time has gone from 2-4 weeks to 6-8 weeks and I don't trust it wouldn't take longer as the disclaimer they add makes me skeptical. I don't like vagueness when it comes to my money. The prices look good but it isn't enough for me. I can pay a bit more and get some silver in a week.
Thank you for your replies.
ED


----------



## rainmaker (Sep 12, 2008)

I live near NWM and would be willing to pick up from them and ship to you, thus avoiding any delays. Anyone interested?

After all this is all about helping each other   :!:


----------

